# The Official hot babe thread



## bczoom

We're 5 years past due on having this thread.

Post a hot babe.  My thoughts are 3 pics per post:
A face/profile
A hot body shot
Surprise us with a hot shot.

Obviously, do as you please.


----------



## muleman RIP

Can I use nurses?


----------



## Leni

Why not?  They're all around you.


----------



## Doc

Hell yeah Muley.       Go for it man!!!!!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

I note that Leni has started us off with the first Hot Babe picture!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Two hot, and a surprise ... as requested!


----------



## baldy347

Thanks DS - to both of you


----------



## JEV

PG's are bigger than the MILF's. Just sayin...


----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> Can I use nurses?


 
And if PG is one of them, tell her she is missed.


----------



## 300 H and H

FrancSevin said:


> And if PG is one of them, tell her she is missed.


 
Amen to that..... Tell her I said so...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## ki0ho

FrancSevin said:


> And if PG is one of them, tell her she is missed.


   I will have to second that.........but then ...when we make our bed we sometimes have to lay in it.....


----------



## EastTexFrank

300 H and H said:


> Amen to that..... Tell her I said so...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Add me to that list.


----------



## Leni

Danang Sailor said:


> I note that Leni has started us off with the first Hot Babe picture!


 
Thanks DS.  That picture was taken about 30 years ago.


----------



## ki0ho

Like a fiddle....thats thirty years of fine inprovement........


----------



## Leni

Well then I'll just have to add a few more pictures. The one with the red background was taken when I was dancing at the Glen Campbell estate.  The one where I'm blonde was taken when I was performing for Montgomery Ward's employee party.  The rest were taken at my home.


----------



## Big Dog

Whoo hoo!


----------



## Leni

No one messed with the dancer when I had my sword.


----------



## squerly

Damn, FF has a resident hottie!


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is a hot babe on the beach!


----------



## ki0ho

VERY NICE Leni.......Classy to......There is one lucky husband!!!!!!!!Bet the first words out of his mouth each morning is...........Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

ki0ho said:


> VERY NICE Leni.......Classy to......There is one lucky husband!!!!!!!!*Bet the first words out of his mouth each morning is...........Thank you!!!!!!!*




I'm sure they were.   Sadly, she is alone now ... not counting dog, patients, and friends.  Including a few strange ones on here!


----------



## ki0ho

Danang Sailor said:


> I'm sure they were.   Sadly, she is alone now ... not counting dog, patients, and friends.  Including a few strange ones on here!




Well DS..it was ment as a heart felt complement to the lady....as to her personal life...it is none of my business......unless she wishes to make it so.......as to the dancing......I knew two ladys that did that for a living and it seemed to me to be quite a skill that took a lot of hard work to to learn and to be good at........and Ive always admired some one who puts out the effort to be good at the endeavor they chose........If Leni  feels that I have ofended her in any way then I am truly sorry.....


----------



## Leni

No, you have not offended me.


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> I'm sure they were. Sadly, she is alone now ... not counting dog, patients, and friends. Including a few strange ones on here!


 
I presumptively count myself amoung them.  If you don't mind, I am going to take that compliment personaly.


----------



## Galvatron

pretty face hot body educated and looks great no matter what.


----------



## ki0ho

Leni...
 not to long ago there was a post under your avatar...referensing a happening when ...I thought a male person was checking your disposal..and a cat nailed him......that is where I got the Idea you were married..or at least with partner.........shit!!!!!got to thinking about it and almost pissed my pants laughing again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leni

That was a joke that was sent to me by a male friend.  I've been married for 48 years.  I get a laugh everytime I think about it also.  I would never be so wimpy as to demand my husband come fix the disposal.


----------



## ki0ho

Galvy 
  that looks nice!!!!   but me looking at that youngster is like a chiwawa...looking at a semi-truck.....What the hell would I do with it if I ever caught it????????????      And how the hell would I explain her to Mom??????


----------



## Danang Sailor

ki0ho said:


> Well DS..it was ment as a heart felt complement to the lady....as to her personal life...it is none of my business......unless she wishes to make it so.......as to the dancing......I knew two ladys that did that for a living and it seemed to me to be quite a skill that took a lot of hard work to to learn and to be good at........and Ive always admired some one who puts out the effort to be good at the endeavor they chose........If Leni  feels that I have ofended her in any way then I am truly sorry.....




We may have cross-posted here:  I thought your comment was about Post #19.  If it wasn't, my comments don't apply.


----------



## ki0ho

Danang Sailor said:


> We may have cross-posted here:  I thought your comment was about Post #19.  If it wasn't, my comments don't apply.


Ok no problem.......I was refering to Lenis post.....post 19 is PG......if im not mistaken...both nice ladys from where I stand......again no problem.....at times I fail to be clear....


----------



## Leni

Thank you Kihio.  My concept of the dance was to be the ultimate feminine, beautiful, mysterious and untouchable.  I was interpreting the music and presenting it visually to my audience.  Not that I didn't have a lot of fun flirting with every guy there.  But if I saw his lady getting upset I'd dance away.  My job was to please people not create a problem.


----------



## ki0ho

Sounds good to me....flirting is part of the fun in life!!! actualy my wife took me to the shows we watched...If I remember there were 12 dancers in the buntch.....all of them were good....
they all made the rounds among the room.....enjoy it?? you bet...and Mom kept gigeling and poking me in the ribs..saying caught ya scoping this or that one!!!!! then when we got home I was reading or something and all of a sudden mom said ok girls lets show dad what dancers look like!!!I think our youngest was 4or5 and talk about  5 wemon from 5 up putting on a show!!!!!
squeling and gigling lafing ............some times I miss those days....those 5 ladys taught me how to be a dad...........   then how to pay colage bills...then how to pay for weddings!!!!   then how to change dipers AGAIN!!!!!!!..... the oldest grand son is in the 20s youngest grand daughter is 2 and if im guessing corectly we will soon have another........just a huntch!!!!


----------



## Leni

Hey guys!  Don't let me be a damper on this thread.  I know that there are many other hot babes out there.  DH takes both Playboy and Hustler.  I'm not offended by those pictures.  Post away.


----------



## muleman RIP

I would tolerate the sand......


----------



## ki0ho

I can hear mom now........."alright old man....ya caught it......now put it back and lets go home!!!!"  she might let me chase it ...but she sure as hell wouldnt let me keep it!!!!!



Besides ....last time I chased mom around the house...when I caught her .....I was so tired I couldnt remember what the hell the race was for ........so I just sat down and took a nap!!!!!!


But that is OK....when I woke up she had supper ready.....


----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> I would tolerate the sand......




Wow!  Sophia was a stone fox back then, and is still drop-dead gorgeous now.   And what's a little sand between ... well, you know


----------



## Leni

If I have to post the next hot babe you guys are going to wonder about me.  What happened to the red blooded American males on this site?


----------



## muleman RIP

Leni said:


> If I have to post the next hot babe you guys are going to wonder about me.  What happened to the red blooded American males on this site?


They have been sucking the red blood out of me. 13 vials last Friday and more near the end of the month. I think we should blame Big Dog for the lack of babes lately. He has really been slacking lately......


----------



## Leni

Yikes Mule.  My daughter calls them vampires.  Amazing that they left you enough to live.


----------



## muleman RIP

For being the lab at the hospital they had some lousy ones this time. Poked me 7 times in the course of 4 hours and my hand and arm are still purple. They need to take lessons from the old gals at the cancer center. Have to do it again in 90 days. Plus they make you fast the night before which don't help my disposition any.


----------



## Leni

Teresa has to fast also.  She is starving by the time we leave the lab.


----------



## Leni

So which of you men are going to post the next hot babe picture?


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is one.


----------



## muleman RIP

In a pinch this one would do!


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn it! Now i am getting low on blood......


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> If I have to post the next hot babe you guys are going to wonder about me.  What happened to the red blooded American males on this site?





Leni said:


> So which of you men are going to post the next hot babe picture?




Actually, we were kinda holding back to see if, maybe, _you_ had some more to share!  Seems to have been a vain hope.  Oh, well ...

Will these do?


----------



## Doc

How'd you get those pics of Leni DS?


----------



## Leni

I might DS.  I'll have to go through the photo album.  But in the meantime you guys are going to have to carry the load.


----------



## Leni

What happened to the red blooded guys around this site?  Four months and no new pictures.  You all must be dead.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> I might DS.  I'll have to go through the photo album.  But in the meantime you guys are going to have to carry the load.





Leni said:


> What happened to the red blooded guys around this site?  Four months and no new pictures.  You all must be dead.




Some of us have been holding back, waiting for *you* to do that photo album search!  However, since you seem to be holding
out on us, here are a few to tide us over:


----------



## Mark.Sibole

Danang Sailor said:


> Two hot, and a surprise ... as requested!


Its sad when i know thats Barbi Benton   lol


----------



## Umberto

Barbi's getting on just like the rest of us, just couldn't tell which one was her. I googled her images and glad she found someone to settle down with. Hef is an ass but he served his purpose.


----------

